# Fastest car rental at Orlando airport



## Weimaraner (Jun 28, 2014)

Everything for our trip to Ron Jon iCape Caribe/holiday Inn is going so smoothly. Our flight on SW was great, arrived early, and our bags were first off the belt. But we've been waiting an hour for a relative to get the car rental thru Budget. Last time I heard from her there were 12 people in front of her. We've been in this same situation at MCO in the past. Lots of threads on which are the cheapest, but I want to know who is the fastest? Im hoping to avoid this long wait in the future. Thanks!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 28, 2014)

National (Emerald Club) is pretty fast. Go to the shuttle, go to the parking lot, pick your car, drive to the gate, check out. Basically, "you get what you pay for". The cheaper, the longer the lines, and the more trouble getting what you ordered.

TS


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 28, 2014)

When I saw the header, I thought you wanted a recommendation of where to rent a *fast car*. Here: http://www.exoticcarrentalorlando.com/ This oughtta fill the bill!  

Jim


----------



## silentg (Jun 28, 2014)

Let us know how you like the resort. We are going there in September!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 28, 2014)

I've got two recommendations that have worked well for me:  

Alamo has a "kiosk" situation at many rental counters.  If you pre-register yourself through their website, you can take your confirmation paperwork directly to the kiosk, scan things, swipe your credit card, and out the door you go.  I've bypassed lines that were dozens of people long, and been in my car within a few minutes.  It works really well.

The other recommendation is Thrifty's Blue Chip program. By signing up for their free Blue Chip program, they have everything ready to go when you arrive at the counter.  In Hawaii, the regular Thrifty line was literally out the door and onto the street when I arrived.  But they had a separate line for Blue Chip members, that was empty.  I walked up, they greeted me by name, handed me my paperwork, and I walked out to my car.  I was driving away in less than five minutes.

Dave


----------



## PamMo (Jun 28, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> When I saw the header, I thought you wanted a recommendation of where to rent a *fast car*.



That's what I thought, too!


----------



## NKN (Jun 28, 2014)

Hertz Gold program works well for speed.  They post member names on a board, with the corresponding car slot.  Find your car and off you go.  

Non


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 28, 2014)

Haha! Do the have exotic cars with car seats? Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## tiel (Jun 28, 2014)

Just had a similar experience with Avis @ MCO.  There were 5 or 6 agents, and we were 2nd in line, but it took us over an hour to get out of there.  Very slow. The agents would disappear after they completed a customer, and not return for 10-15 minutes. And it seemed like it took each customer 30-45 minutes to get their cars.  Frustrating experience.  Will not use them again.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 29, 2014)

We fly into and rent out of MCO a few times a year.    The trick is to ensure that you sign up for the car rental programs and "skip the counter"  You will need to enter all your info - credit card, driver's license number, etc prior to.

Dollar:  Think it is called dollar express.  Get you bags, go across the street and the dollar window has a screen with names and car number.  Just look for you name and go find the car assigned to you.   Out the door you go.

Alamo and Budget:  Been a year or so since I have used them.  But, even then you went straight to the garage and stopped at the desk out there and was on our way shortly.

Since it is our goal to vacation as cheap as possible - I always use the companies with the cheapest rates.   Again....the trick is to avoid that inside counter!


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 29, 2014)

Terrific advice

Add Budget to this list.

This is the only way you can guarantee that you won't wait.  All you need to do is join their loyalty programs.  I joined every one of them and get the Hertz Gold free as part of another loyalty program.

It takes 30 minutes to sign up all of the major car rental companies.  Then shop for price and you're done.

I've never waited more than a couple minutes and I rent cars pretty often.

I cut and pasted the following list from flyertalk.  Here is how the different companies are owned/aligned.

Hertz Global Holdings:
•Hertz (business)
•Dollar (leisure)
•Thrifty (leisure)

Avis Budget Group:
•Avis (business)
•Budget (leisure)
•Payless (downmarket)

Enterprise Holdings:
•Enterprise (local/insurance replacement/leisure)
•National (business)
•Alamo (leisure)





BMWguynw said:


> I've got two recommendations that have worked well for me:
> 
> Alamo has a "kiosk" situation at many rental counters.  If you pre-register yourself through their website, you can take your confirmation paperwork directly to the kiosk, scan things, swipe your credit card, and out the door you go.  I've bypassed lines that were dozens of people long, and been in my car within a few minutes.  It works really well.
> 
> ...


----------



## bankr63 (Jul 2, 2014)

Agree with TS.  We've done Budget (once), Hertz (once) and National with Emerald Club (3-4 times).  National beat the experience with the other 2 hands down.  Walk straight to the parking garage, grab any car in your class that's in the row, and drive right out.  One time we had an FS SUV reserved, and there were none on the National row, we were just directed to walk over to Alamo a couple of aisles over and grab one there - no problems on the checkout.

Also, they often leave "hidden gems" on the emerald aisle - last time renting out of MCO we ended up with a mid-size SUV (Journey) for a mid-size car rate.  It was parked down near the end of the row, so you had to look for it.


----------

